
Hackers Say They Will Wipe iPhones Unless Apple Pays Ransom - ashitlerferad
https://consumerist.com/2017/03/21/hackers-say-they-will-wipe-iphones-unless-apple-pays-ransom/
======
philociraptor
That is pennies for the kind of information they have (assuming they have it).
It's also not smart to ask for gift cards because they can easily associate it
with personal apple ids of the hackers. Seems like an amateur job.

~~~
Neliquat
Yup, gift cards only work when you are still under the radar. Once they know
the connection, the anonyminity advantage is mostly lost.

Edit: assuming they don't have access to the gift card system of choice.

------
BrailleHunting
Without a sample list of email addresses, it's a bluff. That "womans iCloud
account" is probably someone they know.

